# 2017 Honda rancher 420



## M77ruger (Oct 13, 2016)

New guy here and just picked up my 2017 rancher 420 4x4 Sra 2 months ago. I ordered some 25" mud bugs for the factory rims the first week I got it. Well I like the tires but I am really wanting to go taller for more ground clearance. I am looking at some 27" maxxis zillas and some 12" itp wheels. My question is are these good tires and do they measure 27" or smaller? Do they pull well in mud and is this a good all around tire? Thanks in advance


----------

